# S&W 547 9mm rev



## Kestral (Sep 2, 2009)

Have two 547 S&W 9mm revolvers ( Mint) one has groove sights,the other is fitted with a raised ramp & target sights.The name of the sight maker is Talamade. Would anyone know if this maker is still in business,or would anyone have an unused unit to dispose of.


----------

